# Unknown Mushroom- Is it toxic?



## MeckoGeckoPecko (Sep 13, 2020)

I woke up and saw a mushroom had sprouted in my vivarium overnight. This hasn't happened to me before and after some searching decided to ask if anyone here could tell me if it's toxic to my crested gecko or not (I do plan on getting a dart frog at some point).










https://www.instagram.com/p/CFFkpZkhAjs/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link

P.S. sorry it's on Instagram I didn't know how else to get the photos here.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I don't know that there are any toxicity issues with mushrooms in vivs. If you're worried, you can remove it.

You seem to imply that you'll be adding a dart frog to that viv. If so, I'd strongly suggest that you reconsider -- frogs shouldn't share a viv with any other species (nor should crested geckos, for that matter). 

If you're planning to remove the gecko first, I do hope you look into whether the viv is suitable for a dart frog (if it was suitable for a crested gecko, it is not suitable for a dart frog -- they have different needs). Also, there is the worry of pathogen transmission, even after a viv has been empty for a short time, that a responsible keeper would consider.


----------



## MeckoGeckoPecko (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi thank you I did end up removing it, and sorry if it sounded like I was going to put dart frogs in with the gecko I plan on having a separate vivarium for them (plus my gecko ate all of it's cleaners so no roommates ehh maybe try again with springtails later).


----------

